# Anyone from N.Y.C. here? Looking for Joe Marinello, Brooklyn.



## seesul (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello,

I´m looking for relatives of Sgt Joseph Marinello Jr, 32984201, born in Brooklyn.
His father´s war time address was 1060 60th St., Brooklyn, N.Y. 

Joe was KIA during the air battle on Aug 29, 1944 over our country

I´ll be at N.Y.C. area from Oct 6 to Oct 13 and I´d like to see his relatives and grave.


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2010)

No one from Brooklyn?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry Roman I don't know that too many memebers are in NYC.....


----------



## Torch (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry left NYC(Queens) in 95 or else I'd help you...


----------



## seesul (Sep 5, 2010)

no prob guys, thank you!


----------



## seesul (Sep 6, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Sorry Roman I don't know that too many memebers are in NYC.....


Such a big village and no one here?8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 6, 2010)

I know its pretty intresting that no one here is from there...I live about an hour out but I'm busy with school and sports


----------



## seesul (Sep 6, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I know its pretty intresting that no one here is from there...I live about an hour out but I'm busy with school and sports


I know, that´s O.K. Joe Marinello was aboard the same machine with which my friend Joe Owsianik went down. My friend Joe was trying to crank the ball turret manually before he bailed out but it failed as it was jammed.
Also Russell Meyrick, a navigator from this machine was KIA.
Sister of this navigator sent us pictures of her brother and also Marinello´s so she must have been in touch with Marinello´s family. I sent an e-mail to her nephew from Denver to ask her. I hope she will have it.

A little story- when a woman from nearby village found Marinello´s body in the woods she removed a chain with a cross from his neck hoping that one day she will return it to his family. In 1994, when a first pilot from this machine visited us she gave it to him. He sent it to Joe Owsianik as he knew he lives in NJ. Joe and his wife were able with the help of local phone book to find Marinello´s sister. She, I don´t know why, refused it. She doesn´t want anything what once belonged to her brother...since that time the cross is hanging at the wall in Joe Owsianik´s house. Unfortunately, Joe is not able to find this address or phone number today...
Second Bombardment Association - Owsianik Story


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 6, 2010)

Roman,

If my memory serves me well, our family was in touch with the other families while the men were listed MIA and for a while after when some of the mothers wrote to Russell's mother to send condolences and lend support. I know there is one mother who wrote often, but I can't remember who exactly. I can't remember for how long after Russell's death the correspondence continued.

I think what Russell's sister has is what their mother kept. I'm not sure if my aunt renewed contact at a later date. 

It may take dad a bit to reply if he hasn't yet. I think he has a bunch of trials coming up.


----------



## seesul (Sep 7, 2010)

KMeyrick said:


> Roman,
> 
> If my memory serves me well, our family was in touch with the other families while the men were listed MIA and for a while after when some of the mothers wrote to Russell's mother to send condolences and lend support. I know there is one mother who wrote often, but I can't remember who exactly. I can't remember for how long after Russell's death the correspondence continued.
> 
> ...



O.K. Let´s see Kelly. I wish I could meet his family...


----------



## seesul (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy day for me today. I´ve found out that Joe is buried in Farmingdale, Long Island!

Long Island National Cemetery
Farmingdale
Suffolk County
New York, USA
Plot: H, 10438

Sgt Joseph Marinello, Jr ( - 1944) - Find A Grave Memorial

So anyone from Long Island here?

Thx in advance!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2011)

Roman,

It's Jim, what do you need? Another one buried in Farmingdale?

Regards


----------



## seesul (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Jim,

this guy should be there Sgt Joseph Marinello, Jr ( - 1944) - Find A Grave Memorial but I´m quite dissaponted as this info came to a dead end...as one volunteer from findagrave.com sent me a message that Joe´s not there. Also a friend of mine called the cemetery and they don´t have any info on him...and I thought I was so close...
Here´s an article about him Brooklyn Eagle, Bay Ridge Eagle Brooklyn, NY :: daily paper in Brooklyn
I have to find his family till 2014 (70th anniversary of the battle).

Thank you so much for your willingness mate!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2011)

OK I will look tomorrow


----------



## seesul (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you Jim! Maybe Joe was buried there but reburied to somewhere else later. But should it be so, they would have to have some info on him at the cemetery...let´s see...

Thank you again.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry Roman. Got caught up in some stuff. Will check for you this week....


----------



## seesul (Dec 19, 2011)

No prob Jim, there´s a time and Xmas behind the door...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman,

I got to the cemetary today and as you inferred, the body is no longer there. I don't know when it was moved exactly, but there is a Vietnam vet buried at that location who was killed in 1968. I took photos for you of HIS tombstone and will post them if you like. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you.

Best Regards, Jim


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2011)

That is so great from you Jim! Does it mean that Joe was really burried there but later moved somewhere else?

Thank you again!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2011)

Hard to say definitively, but I would guess that he was interred there for a time at least. All the other tomb stones around him were from WW2 if I remember correctly. The one presently at location H 10438 kind of sticks out like a sore thumb being a casualty from the Vietnam War. And since that vet was killed in 1968, I would further guess that the guy you’re looking for was disinterred some time before then…

Maybe you can E-mail the Long Island National Cemetery and ask them or you can wait a while and I will try to find more information at the beginning of the new year. BUT you must remind me! 

Talk to you later my friend...


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Jim. I´ll drop them a line tomorrow and let you know then.


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2011)

Jim, the worst thing on it is that one year ago I was in Farmigdale in their museum and absolutely forgot about this grave 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkDM8qtZP-o_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3Jbf-2d9AM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5t8oQ-XkLE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTB9Lw00bnE_

It´s nothing special but this experience was the best one in my life (speaking about aircrafts)....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2011)

I would have liked that Amigo! Next time, next time...

Always glad to help you my friend and glad you liked the American Airpower Museum! I live ten minutes away and work 2 away!


----------



## seesul (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Jim, I´m such a fool...


----------



## seesul (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not here as often as before but would like to update this thread to keep it alive and find what I'm looking for...Joe's family...
His grave location Sgt Joseph Marinello, Jr (1925 - 1944) - Find A Grave Memorial


----------



## seesul (Apr 30, 2015)

And an edit for Jim who helped me with my research for Joe´s grave.

Marinello was buried at Farmingdale on Dec 15, 1949, and dissintered on July 26, 1968, I´d say on his family wish...

Btw, Joe´s original grave in Rudice, Czech Republic was renewed last year to the 70 anniversary of the batlle and looks really nice!

Later I´ll post some pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## seesul (Jun 2, 2015)

Here are the promised pics showing a renewed original grave in Rudice. 
Renewed last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for those pics Roman


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2015)

That is some memorial!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful !
The care, love, and dedication shown by the Czech people, in the tending and up-keep of the graves, and the annual memorial commemorations is truly wonderful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2015)

That is very cool! Thank you for sharing those with us!


----------



## seesul (Jun 7, 2015)

You´re welcome guys!
some videos from last year´s commemoration:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYxwudm8WPU_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhLCDd1ZsPY_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iggv7IGYRzk_


----------



## seesul (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi guys, after months of silence I owe you an info. A year ago I was contacted by Joe Marinello's grand nephew who's planning a visit of our country! This search took years and years but it was worth. Joe's family knows now we haven't forgotten!
Nice day to all!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2022)

That is awesome!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2022)

Excellent news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2022)

😊

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

